# Are there more gay men riding horses?



## Stephen_Price (20 March 2009)




----------



## Madam_max (20 March 2009)

All the ones I know are gay


----------



## BBH (20 March 2009)

Dressage = Gay
SJ = straight


Overall I would say more are straight.


----------



## Stephen_Price (20 March 2009)

I do Dressage and i would agree with that.  Now what am i, i wonder............ (gay) sorry.....


----------



## ironhorse (20 March 2009)

Depends on the discipline...have not met any gay western riders yet, and not aware of any gay jockeys although I'm sure there must be some!


----------



## T-Bag (20 March 2009)

Not all gay men do dressage!!


----------



## Stephen_Price (20 March 2009)

True - above post is just for fun.


----------



## hellspells (20 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Not all gay men do dressage!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

And there was me thinking you were one for the girlies T-Bag


----------



## Madam_max (20 March 2009)

No, but all men who do dressage are gay


----------



## ginginandtonic (20 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Not all gay men do dressage!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, but all men that do dressage are gay!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	













In answer to the OP.. no idea.. the only guys that ride at my yard are straight... but I would call them fairweather riders - if their OH's weren't into horses they probably wouldn't ride and they just come out for a jolly every now and then.


----------



## ginginandtonic (20 March 2009)

lol.. great minds M_M !


----------



## perfect11s (20 March 2009)

I think it's just that  men look gay when they don breaches ,  think you would have to be very confident to go into town so dressed 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 its amazing how  english riding wear hasn't changed for years


----------



## Stephen_Price (20 March 2009)

I have to say i go all over town in my riding gear as i would spend all day getting changed....LOL


----------



## hellspells (20 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have to say i go all over town in my riding gear as i would spend all day getting changed....LOL 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL!  I have to say I don't think all men look gay in riding wear - you can ususally spot the gay ones as they have decent riding wear, which matches and generally don't look a bag of rags (I'm talking of the very few 'straight' men I know around horses)


----------



## perfect11s (20 March 2009)

Im sorry,   male Dressage riders arn't gay .....  but their boyfriends are


----------



## Flicker (20 March 2009)

What about Brokeback Mountain


----------



## Stephen_Price (20 March 2009)

I started this post for a bit of fun and i have to say it is making me LOL on a friday afternnon.  I better tidy myself up next time i walk onto the yard. hehe


----------



## perfect11s (20 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
What about Brokeback Mountain 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ] Um that was most definatly fiction... all though there must be gay cowboys by the law of averages


----------



## black_horse (20 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I started this post for a bit of fun and i have to say it is making me LOL on a friday afternnon.  I better tidy myself up next time i walk onto the yard. hehe 

[/ QUOTE ]

wanna borrow my mirror and comb?  hope about some lip balm


----------



## j1ffy (20 March 2009)

what about the gay rodeo circuit..?! Quite a few eventers are gay I've heard, as per earlier posts usually the better looking and better dressed ones!


----------



## Stephen_Price (20 March 2009)

wanna borrow my mirror and comb?  hope about some lip balm 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Yes please snd it over


----------



## black_horse (20 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
wanna borrow my mirror and comb?  hope about some lip balm 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Yes please snd it over  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

kwel i'll send it over in a welcome pack from all those on HHO, your love it! got some lurvly body butter and bath salts, just to treat yourself on those special days


----------



## golddustsara (20 March 2009)

I only know one straight man that rides... oh and he is bi!!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Oh well at least there aren't a load of men to hit on us around the yard


----------



## perfect11s (20 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Dressage = Gay
SJ = straight


Overall I would say more are straight. 

[/ QUOTE ]

wonders how many female  riders are lemsips???


----------



## Hippona (20 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I think it's just that  men look gay when they don breaches  

[/ QUOTE ]

..........thats OH's opinion too....which is why he rides in jeans


----------



## Hippona (20 March 2009)

Oh - forgot to add...

OH is deffo not gay ( I would have noticed 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)

...and I am not a lemsip.......(PMSL...never heard that one before! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








)


----------



## T-Bag (20 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Not all gay men do dressage!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, but all men that do dressage are gay!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	














[/ QUOTE ]

DOH!!!!!!!

I meant (but I was rushing) not all men that do dressage are gay!!!


----------



## miller (20 March 2009)

I hope not - my OH does dressage  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - and I'm not a lemsip either


----------



## JANANI (20 March 2009)

The running joke we has was (a young female pespective in the EI world (or old IHTS) - ie 10 years ago). 80% of men were over 50. Off the remander 5% were straight (which you wouldn't touch with a barge pole) and the remainder were gay. So needless to say I ended up with marrying a non horsey man. 

Off the men in dressage scene currently I only know one which is gay and the remainder are straight (although other 50).


----------



## FinnishLapphund (20 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I hope not - my OH does dressage  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - and I'm not a lemsip either  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Does that mean that you're the male boyfriend then?                    
	
	
		
		
	


	












Although seriously though, I know of one male Swedish trainer who lives with a male Danish dressage rider, but I also know that though Jan Brink doesn't only ride dressage, without also has a big interest in art, he is still straight as far as I know, but of course he's married (to a Danish lawyer x Miss Earth 2001).


----------



## qwertyuiop (20 March 2009)

I know 6 men who ride, and only 1 is gay. 1 who isn't get occasionally gets chatted up by men at dressage comps and some get very miffed when they find out he doesn't bat for their team!


----------



## mbequest (20 March 2009)

My Boyfriend is gay......... he does dressage
I showjump........... but I'm not gay!!


----------



## Tinkerbee (20 March 2009)

If I was to go with the stereotype I'd say mainly gay.

But in RL (aside from HHO 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) I've never met a gay man who rides. Only straight.


----------



## Irishcobs (20 March 2009)

There are 2 gay guys in my hunt and there are some that I would question which way they go.
I know of a few gay eventers, sjers and dressage riders.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (20 March 2009)

I only know of gay men who ride horses, have met one straight male rider


----------



## TelH (20 March 2009)

I know a few gay men who ride. But I feel like the only gay woman in the village cos I don't know any others who ride apart fom myself.


----------



## Llanali (20 March 2009)

My brother and his boyfriend- clearly both gay LOL- ride- but strictly hunting, Xc, and team chasing. Big boys stuff!

Of the two pro dressage male riders I know, they are both gay- unless, as one says 'She's VERY rich.....'


----------



## nicnag (20 March 2009)

There are hundreds of men ride in my area but it's seasonal for most and applies only to the common ridings. Of all the male members in my riding club only one is gay AFAIK


----------



## skewbaldpony (20 March 2009)

All Dressage riders are gay, and annoyingly good looking.
All Showjumpers are straight, and annoyingly butt ugly.

I suppose Eventers are gay on Thursdays and Fridays, Straight on Sundays, and just plain preoccupied on Saturdays.


----------



## Patches (20 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


I suppose Eventers are gay on Thursdays and Fridays, Straight on Sundays, and just plain preoccupied on Saturdays. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Love it!


----------



## trendybraincell (20 March 2009)

hehe...this post is highly entertaining!!

I keep my horse at a fairly big competition yard, we have one gay (male) groom...but all the other men on the yard are straight, this includes the owners of the yard and other livery owners.

TelH your not the only gay women in the village!! I'm with you!


----------



## Beccaeve (20 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
All Dressage riders are gay, and annoyingly good looking.
All Showjumpers are straight, and annoyingly butt ugly.


[/ QUOTE ]

In my experience, so true!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I know a few men that ride &amp; 2 are gay &amp; together, shame as they're blummin' good looking!!!!


----------



## diggerbez (20 March 2009)

this might sound terribly stereotypical but all the good male riders i know are gay and all the crap ones are straight....but definitely think that show jumping is for straight men only wheras dressage and eventing is more the other way....


----------



## gekko (21 March 2009)

Depends on the discipline...

Dressage...tends to gay maybe 80%?
Showwing...95% gay probably more.
Jumping...50/50
Eventing....30% gay
Hunting...80% straight
Western sports 98% straight..maybe higher!...and any that are not are in the closet!
Jockeys....95% straight...and generally oversexed little perverts with severe small man syndrome! LOL


----------



## Tinker_Belle (21 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

Jockeys....95% straight...and generally oversexed little perverts with severe small man syndrome! LOL 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

LMFAO!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




















 I'd agree with that thinking back to one or two jockeys I knew


----------



## vickyhd (21 March 2009)

This is the funniest thread I've read for ages!

I know a couple of gay men involved in showing.....

Please can you tell us why dressage holds more appeal then showjumping (is it to do with the tailcoats?!)


----------



## Stephen_Price (21 March 2009)

I am gay and do dressage but am am being made to have a jump lesson next week at about 5 ft fences.  Not looking forward to it........


----------

